
Ask HN: 2 Questions about React Native for paying clients - neospice
My team is about to begin an estimated 2yr web + mobile project. We&#x27;re considering using React Native but I have two very real concerns and I&#x27;m wondering what the community&#x27;s opinions are on them:<p>1. What are our options if React Native stops being supported?<p>2. What are the patent implications for my client? I&#x27;ve heard talk that React Native opens you up to patent infringement.<p>Are these reasonable concerns? Any input is greatly appreciated.
======
onion2k
_I 've heard talk that React Native opens you up to patent infringement._

There is a clause like that but it's only relevant if you compete with
Facebook. There's a theoretical problem that might arise if you make
something, it gets really popular, and then Facebook copy it. Technically then
you'd need to either settle with FB or retool your product. It's a legitimate
worry for some companies, but equally it hasn't stopped a lot of people using
React and React Native. If it's at all likely consult a lawyer.

